
Pitfalls of AI/ML, VR, and Biotechnology - juliascript
https://medium.com/@julia.geist/a-note-of-consideration-to-all-developers-9a21aee588e1
======
liamcardenas
> ...but imagine a deep learning model that decides who to put into prison...

If this is what our criminal justice system has come to, we have a lot more to
worry about than just AI.

~~~
juliascript
Is a robocop so difficult to imagine?

